# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  New Construction next to Dicks

## Jwalt

There seems to be a large building going in next to Dicks on 19th.  Does anyone know what it might be?  I remember years ago LA Fitness was planning to put a gym there before they ran Fitness One out of town and tanked their gym (now Golds Gym which seems to be doing just fine.

----------


## jn1780

> There seems to be a large building going in next to Dicks on 19th.  Does anyone know what it might be?  I remember years ago LA Fitness was planning to put a gym there before they ran Fitness One out of town and tanked their gym (now Golds Gym which seems to be doing just fine.


I recall hearing someone mention Burlington Coat factory awhile back.

----------


## Soonerman

Burlington

----------


## seaofchange

> There seems to be a large building going in next to Dicks on 19th.  Does anyone know what it might be?  I remember years ago LA Fitness was planning to put a gym there before they ran Fitness One out of town and tanked their gym (now Golds Gym which seems to be doing just fine.




Theres an Ulta sign up.

----------


## Robert_M

I saw the Burlington sign up on 19th street this weekend

----------


## soonermike

The Ulta sign is further back from the road when you drive up the lane leading to Target and Dick's. I'm not sure if Burlington and Ulta are both going into that new building, it doesn't seem big enough, but apparently they are both going in somewhere right in there.

----------


## Robert_M

Looks like Ulta will be going into a separate smaller building to the West of Burlington which will also have a small retail space on the end of it.

Ulta.jpg

----------

